# For Your Shoes



## Healinya (Sep 13, 2008)

These seem cool. I wouldn't give them as a gift or anything, but I wish I could. I have everything on hand but the cat litter.

Stinky Sneaker Sachet Blend
Makes 4 sachets

Most of the dirt that gets into our homes hitchhikes on our shoes. Remove them at the door, and you might spend less time cleaning. But taking footwear off at our house exposes another problem: stinky sneakers.

To solve it, I’ve made sachets filled with absorbent clay cat litter scented with an assortment of essential oils. I place a sachet in each sneaker and leave it there overnight. Below is the formula that my boys like; I prefer more lavender myself. You may reuse the sachets for as long as the scent lasts.

2 teaspoons essential oil of sandalwood
1 teaspoon essential oil of tea tree
1/2 teaspoon each essential oils of lemon and grapefruit
1/4 teaspoon each essential oils of spruce and lavender
4 cups natural clay cat litter
4 clean socks
4 rubber bands

Stir the oils into the cat litter in a glass jar, cover, and let the mixture age for a week. Fill the socks with the sachet blend and close them with the rubber bands.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2008)

That would be a good craft project for a bot scout troop  .


----------



## carebear (Oct 14, 2008)

oh I am SO all over that for my son's Weblos.  Hmmm.

Isn't sandalwood a) very expensive and b) endangered?  can you suggest a sub?


----------



## Deda (Oct 15, 2008)

What a cute idea!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh , hubby needs those for his workboots.

Thanks for posting
Kitn


----------

